# Timemaster Engine



## cepjr (Apr 26, 2020)

I have been using a Toro Timemaster since 2015. It only had the 190cc engine.

This year I went to my dealer and was looking for a Turfmaster or Exmark 30" mower in order the get the new Kohler CV200 engine.

My dealer had on display 10-12 Kohler Engines, and wad doing a "repower special".

I am not sure how cost effective it was, but after talking to the dealer, I decided to have them repower my Timemaster with the Kohler CV224. The entire thing cost $750 with the engine and all new belts.

So I now have a "Frankenstein Timemaster". The new engine really has made a huge difference. I was only able to cut at 2.25" or higher and now I am having no trouble at 1.75".

I just wanted to share what I had done. I feel like a teenager with a hot rod right now.

Here is a picture, although a very dusty one.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

That's great! Out of curiosity - what was the price difference between this vs purchasing a new one with the larger engine?


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Very nice!! Do you know if the engine was a direct bolt on swap or was there modifications that needed to be done? Is there a warranty?


----------



## cepjr (Apr 26, 2020)

The price difference was about $450 to get a new timemaster or $1500 to get a Turfmaster with the Kohler CV200.

The new one may have been a better value, but I got caught up in getting the most power i could.

I do believe it bolted right on. I dropped it off at my dealer around 10 am and they called and said it was ready less the 4 hours later.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks for sharing this! I didn't know this was even an option. Motor swaps and lawn care....2 of my hobbies in 1. Found this video on YouTube

https://youtu.be/LMc16jw9Pzk


----------



## cepjr (Apr 26, 2020)

That is the video that got me started think of this. And, like I said, I was considering the new Turfmaster HDX. But in the end

I felt the Timemaster, being lighter and having the personal pace system, would be a fitter fit for my needs.

And considering sales tax, the price difference was actual was closer to $1600


----------

